# Installing in New Construction



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I would use some kind of bushing if the cables are going to be sitting on or close to sharp edges. I know there are a lot of pre made bushings that snap right in for metal studs.

~Matt


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

We do conduit stub ups in new construction.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

There we go that's what I was looking for I was about to ask the supply house for some. Just wanted to check in to make sure there wasn't a more preferred method to do it.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I use the red ones. Stud punch top plate and install. Leave a string and off I go.


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

If it's an air handling space above the ceiling that requires a plenum rated cable you don't want to use those plastic bushings in the top plate. They aren't plenum rated and would be in the air handling space (unless they are covered by a ceiling tile with a hole in it for the wire). What we do is use 1/2" metal chase nipples and a 7/8" hole saw. No need for a locknut, just drop it in.

Most inspectors will not pass a LV job where the cables are not protected where they pass through metal studs.

-Hal


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

hbiss said:


> If it's an air handling space above the ceiling that requires a plenum rated cable you don't want to use those plastic bushings in the top plate. They aren't plenum rated and would be in the air handling space (unless they are covered by a ceiling tile with a hole in it for the wire). What we do is use 1/2" metal chase nipples and a 7/8" hole saw. No need for a locknut, just drop it in.
> 
> Most inspectors will not pass a LV job where the cables are not protected where they pass through metal studs.
> 
> -Hal


Would ent be better for possible diagonal drop through the partition?


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

rbj said:


> Would ent be better for possible diagonal drop through the partition?


Normally we can locate the hole directly above the jack location. If that's not possible then yes, might as well run EMT and stub it up into the ceiling space. I'm also talking about instances when the wire is fished in old work. You want to locate the hole above the jack location and and just drop down to the jack location.

-Hal


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

Tx Hal. I do not wire coml anymore but was checking to see if smurf was permitted there.


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

Unless there is a local restriction it can be used within the partitions. It obviously can't be extended into the air handling space unless there is a plenum version out there that I'm not aware of.

-Hal


----------

